# Rescued Pigeon-questions...



## jkunnen (May 15, 2008)

Hello...been reading your site for about 10 days now...as I took in a rescued pigeon that was found next to its dead sibling, and ransacked nest at the Toronto Blue Jays Spring Training Stadium in Florida. I have taken the pigeon from not many feathers and dehydrated to adorable....but I now have some important questions...

1. What type of pigeon is this? 
2. How do you tell if boy or girl?
3. I am a 3rd gr. teacher, and my entire classroom has raised this bird...and it flies down to all the students desks and sits with them, and they take it out to recess where they let it run around with them.... I am really concerned now "how" I am going to release it? Any advice?
4. About how old is it?
5. It is starting to slow down on the Exact....and just pecking at parakeet seed. How much longer do I feed Exact?

Your help is appreciated...WE are calling him Homer....but not sure if it should be Hilda. ** tried to upload photo...not sure if I did correctly?


----------



## jkunnen (May 15, 2008)

*Pigeon questions*

I figured out the picture...here is Homer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi JKunnen, First I would like to welcome you and your third grade class. I will answer question #4 first Iwould say between 25-35 days old. Question #2 at this age no way of telling. It may take from 6 to 8 months before we are able to tell the birds sex. Question #5 normally they learn by watching their parents and other members of the flock but in Homers case he/she is a member of the third grade flock and you don't have any seed eaters other then HOMER so he/she may be a bit slow learning to eat seed , but pigeons have great curiosity and will pick up things testing.At this point I would get some Dove Mix, as it is very much like Pigeon feed. Question #3 this is realy not easy to answer as Homer may have strong bonds to your third grade class.Having said that I must point out that when the childern take him out for recess he may just leave on his own. If this should happen keep watch as he might return as the third grade may be home to him and he has bonded with you and your students. I have not answered all your questions but I am sure that others will be along to help. I WANT TO THANK YOU AND THE THIRD GRADE STUDENTS FOR HELPING THIS YOUNG BIRD. .... GEORGE *


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a link to the picture in the other post. Maybe a modertor can combine the two posts.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8944&d=1210873073

The baby does appear to be around 26 to 28 days old. I would be very careful about taking him out to the playground at this age. Once he discovers that he really CAN fly...........he may take off and that discovery could come any day now. If you plan on releasing him, there are ways to do that, but he may be to tame.............


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree about taking him outside. Last year we had a person post about her pigeon that was nabbed from her shoulder by a Hawk. The poor pigeon had it's leash on too. Se was unable to do anything to save her. Beside the issue of safety, at this point, I don't think the pigeon would survive if somehow separated form you.
Have you thought about keeping this pigeon?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi jkunnen!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

That is a lovely picture! Homer looks like a squeaker. His "buddy" is cute too! 

Do you have questions?

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## jkunnen (May 15, 2008)

Yes, I have thought of keeping him. I just am so into rehab and release....but as long as he is happy...that is what is important.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's a link to the picture in the other post. Maybe a modertor can combine the two posts.


Will do.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

He's going to be so bonded to people that he won't be safe released. Even if he's allowed out to free fly, he's not going to be people or predator wary, and will be an easy target, either way.
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> He's going to be so bonded to people that he won't be safe released. Even if he's allowed out to free fly, he's not going to be people or predator wary, and will be an easy target, either way.
> Daryl


I agree. I think it's wonderful that you are involving your class in this rescue and raising of the baby; no better experience for them.  I have done a lot of rescues and releases and generally don't believe in keeping wild animals, but pigeons seem to be an exception. Like companion birds such as the smarter parrotlets, they really bond to us and especially when hand-raised, don't know that they're even a bird but think they're human. Keep us updated.


----------

